# Nerve blocks (64400 - 64450) with fluoroscopic guidance 77003



## millortsui (Jul 7, 2011)

Please enlighten me here.  In the CPT book, it does not indicate fluoroscopic guidance (77003) is included in cpt code 64400 - 64450.  Insurance company/Medicare always denies payment on this combination.  When we code it with ultrasound guidance (76942), insurance always pays for it.  

I understand that 76942 and 77003 are mutual exclusive. 

Can anyone please educate me in here?

Thanks,
Millor


----------

